# Looking at an 8.1 Chevy Pros and Cons



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Hey to all, going to go look at an 8.1 chevy 3500 dump this week, its an 01 with 54k , Allison auto, anything I should look for in particular and did these motors have any big issues that would need to be addressed? Perhaps B&B might be able to chime in with some thoughts, thanks as always guys!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

My brother has one, they LOVE gas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjmcnace (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if the 8.1 had "engine knock" or not. I pretty sure the 6.0 had this problem. I have an 04' 2500 with the 8.1 and allison, I love it. I get 8-9 mpg around town and 4 mpg while plowing. The only negative I can think of would be that the engine is so heavy I could only put a 7'6" MVP on it. Not sure on the 3500 though.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

crossboneracing;746506 said:


> Hey to all, going to go look at an 8.1 chevy 3500 dump this week, its an 01 with 54k , Allison auto, anything I should look for in particular and did these motors have any big issues that would need to be addressed? Perhaps B&B might be able to chime in with some thoughts, thanks as always guys!


No major issues even on the early year 8.1's. A couple minor ones were the early year crank sensors had a habit of failing for no reason but once you swap it, or it has already been swapped to the newer revision sensor your good to go there.

Other minor issue is oil consumption. There was a TSB on updated intake bolts and gaskets to reduce excessive consumption.

Other than that that's it. It should serve you well and with only 56,000 miles its just getting broken in. They have no problem easily exceeding 200,000 miles when properly maintained. And yes they like their fuel...never saw a big block that didn't.

Same with the Allison. Two minor issues well known on the '01-'02 were torque converter drain back after prolonged non use, and the early NSBU switches are well known for not being all that water resistant. Neither is a tough or expensive fix to update.


----------



## crossboneracing (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys, I went to look at the truck today, its just too damn long (ex cab with 9' dump bed). Going to look at 2 2000's both with around 45k and 350's . Thanks again guys!


----------



## 3500DIESEL (Jan 29, 2009)

Im no expert on the 8.1, but i know a few with the engine knock and boy do they love the gas.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

you get to piss off enviros heres one for ya:salute:

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1019323457.html


----------

